# JTabbedPane: Tab-Groesse aendern



## leela (29. Nov 2004)

Hallo!

Ich schreibe gerade ein Interface fuer einen PanelPC, der ueber Touchpanel bedient werden soll. Dabei kommt ein JTabbedPane zum Einsatz. Nun sind die Reiter der Panes leider zu klein, als dass ein Anwender mit Wurstfingern sie bedienen koennte. 
Daher suche ich nach einer Moeglichkeit, die Groesse der Reiter zu veraendern. 
Hat mir da vielleicht jemand einen Rat, wie ich das anstellen koennte?
Danke im Voraus.

Gruesse,
leela


----------



## thE_29 (29. Nov 2004)

Naja, als Notlösung würde ich sagen du hängst die Reiter mit lauter Leerzeichen zum Schluss ein oder änderst die Schriftgröße auf Größer!

Bsp


```
jtbPanes.setTitleAt(0,"1ter Reiter            ");
    jtbPanes.setTitleAt(1,"2ter Reiter       ");
    jtbPanes.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif",Font.PLAIN,14));
```


----------



## Clip (31. Okt 2005)

Ist das wirlich die einzige Möglichkeit, oder nur eine Notlösung?
Es muss doch eine bessere Möglichkeit geben *hoff*


----------



## Oni (31. Okt 2005)

ich habs nicht getestet, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das es mit einem vonen denen geht:

UIManager.put("TabbedPane.tabAreaInsets", new Insets(0,0,0,0)); 

UIManager.put("TabbedPane.tabInsets", new Insets(0,0,0,0));


----------



## Clip (31. Okt 2005)

alsdo es passiert etwas. aber nicht in dem Tabtitelfeld, sondern sozusagen im body. und zwar erhalte ich ein leeres weißes feld der angegebenen größe .
kann denn die Titelfeldgröße nicht verstellt werden? Das geht sogar mit dem Borland C++ Builder, und mit dem geht kaum etwas ohne Win API ....


----------



## Sky (31. Okt 2005)

UIManager.put("TabbedPane.tabInsets", <Insets>); ist schon richtig. Nur, sollte anstatt "0" mal eine größere Zahl gewählt werden (z.B. 20 oder gar 50) und der Aufruf muss vor dem "new JTab..." stehen *oder* nach dem "UIManager.put" muss ein "myTab.updateUI();" erfolgen.


----------



## Oni (31. Okt 2005)

jep hat ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben.

habe es eben nochmal getestet es funzt bei mir. um die höhe zu ändern brauchst du aber minus werte


UIManager.put("TabbedPane.tabInsets", new Insets(-50,0,0,50));
myTabbedPane.updateUI();


----------



## Clip (31. Okt 2005)

ah, verstehe. Jetzt habe ich zwar ein tolle Border im meinen Inhalt, von einer einheitlichen Größe bin ich aber immer noch meilenweit entfernt 
Immerhin ist das  schon mal besser als vorher!


----------



## Sky (31. Okt 2005)

"einheitlichen Größe" lese ich zum ersten mal... sollen etwa alle gleich groß sein ?

Das ursprüngliche Thema war "größer als normal"


----------



## Clip (31. Okt 2005)

ja, stimmt. aber in meinem Kopf stand es so geschrieben  :autsch: 
also eine einheitliche größe ist das ziel meiner wünsche.


----------



## Sky (31. Okt 2005)

ganz einfache Lösung: Nimm anstatt eines Strings ein Icon als Bezeichnung für deine Tabs. Wenn deine Icon's gleiche Größe haben, so haben auch die Tab's am Ende gleiche Größe ;-)


----------



## Clip (31. Okt 2005)

Naja, aber ich will schon auch schrift als tabbezeichnung haben. z.zt habe ich beides. also ein icon, wie auch einen string


----------

